# Greetings Brothers



## SquareMan84 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey my name is Trent I hail frm Montgomery,AL..M.M Abraham Lodge #267


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Brother.


----------



## SquareMan84 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Brother


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## BEDickey (Jan 3, 2012)

*hi!*

Welcome brother!


----------



## SquareMan84 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Brother


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 4, 2012)

Again you are welcome. Any additional welcome post should be in the north east section.


----------

